# After Effects Effect--> Überstrahlen



## erwinra (11. November 2005)

Hallo,

habe gerade auf einer Webseite http://wewiwo.at  einen effect gesehen (das überblenden´/überstrahlen ins Weiß), welcher auch des öffteren jetzt auch im TV zu sehen ist und jetzt würde mich interessieren wie soetwas in After Effects gemacht werden könnte, oder ob es da spezielle Effecte dafür gibt!!?


Würde mich über eine Hilfestellung freuen!

l.g. Tom


----------



## 27b-6 (14. November 2005)

Moin!

Sieht mir aus wie eine Farbfläche (Solid) hinter dem Bild und dem Transition-Effekt "Image Wipe".


----------

